# Hey guys looking into purchasing a 350Z.



## Chacet17 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been debating on buying a 350Z or a G35 Coupe and not sure which one to go for.
i have been checking out reviews but its not the same as real time experience, is there anything you can tell me about these cars that i should know before going ahead and buying it? pro cons.
Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

The Z will probably be lower cost to own, even though the two largely share the same parts. I'm definitely a budget-conscious guy, so in this case I'd go for the Z. Same car, same motor, lighter weight, lower price... Sounds like a better deal to me!


----------



## Chacet17 (Jun 2, 2014)

rhsquicksilver said:


> The Z will probably be lower cost to own, even though the two largely share the same parts. I'm definitely a budget-conscious guy, so in this case I'd go for the Z. Same car, same motor, lighter weight, lower price... Sounds like a better deal to me!


First i am canadian so the price difference is probably way different compared to us. i have been seeing that the 350Z are more expensive around my end. found a G35 coup with brembos for 9,500 with a 104,000km and a 350z the guy was asking 13,500 with 175,000km. so not sure but the average price for the 350z are higher for me. insurance is not a problem for the G35 would run me 430$ a year on a 03 - 04 model. 350z was at 670-720 a year for 04 05. don't know what you think about the pricing, are you talking about for maintenance cost or?
thanks


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah, well that would have been good to know up front. Here in the U.S., unless you get a killer deal from someone looking to just dump a G35, or if it's become a real beater, resale will be less for the Z. Our insurance companies generally boost premiums on the "luxury" version of any given car make also.

From what you indicated, if the Infiniti is cheaper for you, definitely go that way! Would be the nicer of the two. But yeah I was thinking maintenance would be a little higher at first, but maybe not if they're mechanically similar.


----------



## Chacet17 (Jun 2, 2014)

rhsquicksilver said:


> Ah, well that would have been good to know up front. Here in the U.S., unless you get a killer deal from someone looking to just dump a G35, or if it's become a real beater, resale will be less for the Z. Our insurance companies generally boost premiums on the "luxury" version of any given car make also.
> 
> From what you indicated, if the Infiniti is cheaper for you, definitely go that way! Would be the nicer of the two. But yeah I was thinking maintenance would be a little higher at first, but maybe not if they're mechanically similar.


Thanks again for the help. i have been an Sentra Se-r with the cvt and want to have something with RWD a little bit funner to drive. and with more style. i will post picks of my ride when i get it.


----------

